# Bluetooth Music Stuttering Problem? (Android KitKat)



## joeredspecial (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a brand new 2014 Cruze with the Technology Package. Today was the first time I tried playing music over Bluetooth from my LG G3 running Android 4.4.2 (KitKat) stock but rooted.

Once I connect to the Bluetooth and play music, it stutters badly for 30-45 seconds before playing normally. After that it will happen intermittently. If I disconnect and reconnect, it will do it again. I tried deleting the phone from my radio and the radio from my phone and re-pairing, but the issue persists. I also tried it with a bone stock Samsung Galaxy S III, also running KitKat, and it has the same issue. It happens with any type of audio from various apps. WiFi was turned off on the phones.

However, I do NOT have this issue with an older Asus tablet running Ice Cream Sandwich.

I'd have to assume there is something wrong with my Bluetooth module in my radio, or else everyone else on the latest version of Android would report this problem. I'm not seeing anything else about this on the forum.

Does anyone else have this problem? Does anyone else have an Android phone running KitKat who does NOT have any issues?


----------



## CruzenBC (Aug 20, 2014)

I seem to have this issue too, running a MotoG stock with update to 4.4.4. Good to know it's not necessarily a car issue, but an issue with the OS on the Phone.

I'll have to get a hold of some other handsets and see how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its the operating system and firmware version you are using, I see it all the time in aftermarket units.


----------



## joeredspecial (Jul 16, 2014)

CruzenBC said:


> I seem to have this issue too, running a MotoG stock with update to 4.4.4. Good to know it's not necessarily a car issue, but an issue with the OS on the Phone.
> 
> I'll have to get a hold of some other handsets and see how deep the rabbit hole goes.


Try disabling "Message Access" in the Bluetooth settings. The MAP Bluetooth profile seems to cause this.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

check out the thread on MyLink/Pandora Issues, you might find a post there that could fix your BT issues.  



cheers! 
phantom


----------



## joeredspecial (Jul 16, 2014)

phantom said:


> check out the thread on MyLink/Pandora Issues, you might find a post there that could fix your BT issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I read through that before posting this thread.


----------



## Jazzism1111 (May 11, 2016)

I had this and there was a response to call the chevy infotainment support. They said there was a fix just January 2016 the dealer needs to apply. I asked what it was and they said it's proprietary and can't tell me. I read other places that says it's a shielding they apply since it seems it's a signal distortion that was happening.

I did that, no charge from the dealer and clean audio FINALLY!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jazzism1111 said:


> I had this and there was a response to call the chevy infotainment support. They said there was a fix just January 2016 the dealer needs to apply. I asked what it was and they said it's proprietary and can't tell me. I read other places that says it's a shielding they apply since it seems it's a signal distortion that was happening.
> 
> I did that, no charge from the dealer and clean audio FINALLY!


I know about the USB based Mylink update (#15-NA-081) because I got it done, but this is the first I'm hearing about a shielding being applied. Is this just something for those with Android phones? And do you know any more specific details about what all they did to your car to fix this problem?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I had the same issue a couple years ago when I first got my G3. Once I deleted the Cruze from my phone and repaired it, saying NO to the message/contact info, the Pandora/Bluetooth has worked fine ever since.

Also, anyone ever play YouTube videos on their phone with Bluetooth for sound? There's audio is always delayed by half a second...rather annoying.


----------

